# This is why paper towels should not be flushed



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

This was my first call today single family home they thought flushing paper towels and baby whipes was OK :whistling2:









































Inside and out side sewer 7 1/2 five gallon buckets full 
Not including what flushed out.
*They paid  $$$$ OH Yes. They paid good for that job* 
All most 4 hours 
No Guarantee it does run 100% It's up to them now to keep the whipes and paper towels out.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We flush wipes. 

We have 3.5 gpf flushometers:nuke:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, paper towels are good for business.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> We flush wipes.
> 
> We have 3.5 gpf flushometers:nuke:


All they had was a 1.6 Elger up stairs no chance of making it. About 25 feet of inside main stuffed :laughing:. 60 feet to street packed.
Open both caps soild paper towels.

Basment toilet Out of order 15+ years. 

You got some flush power there :thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh I forgot. They tried to clear it last night with two bottles of Liquid Plumber :laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

You mean liquid plumber didn't clear the drain?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Oh I forgot. They tried to clear it last night with two bottles of Liquid Plumber :laughing:


If I had a dollar for every empty bottle of that stuff I have ever seen sitting by a clogged drain...Oh, wait I do!:thumbup:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Huggies (disposable wipes), Tampax (tampons, ladies), Johnson & Johnson (Q-Tips), Charmin (Ultra Strong), Trojan (Condoms), Crisco (Grease) and last but certainly not least.... _*Bounce (Papertowels)*_.

Thank You for keeping us all in business!! :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hope you put a hefty cable charge on there for the drano.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Hope you put a hefty cable charge on there for the drano.


Oh they paid :thumbsup:


----------



## EasyEman (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't understand how they were able to function up to the point it stopped. 40 Gallons of wet paper! Seems like it should have showed some slowing maybe at 2 or 3 gallons.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Had to be backing up for months. I still don't know how they never noticed or shown signs unless it did and they were to embarrassed to admit it.
The amount I pulled out I have never even come close to removing before ever 
My only thought they never really went it basement. They did not notice till the toilet up stairs backed up. Said she plunged toilet often when paper towels would not flush. My only thought as it all packed in maybe water leached into ground allowing paper towels to pack in.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

what kind of paper towels were they? Maybe they absorbed all the liquids. Good advertisenent for old mister brawny or bounty. lol Sewer problems why waste money on a plumber just flush down some brawny paper towels and let them absorb all your problems away.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*what about the waranty??*

:laughing:for future clogs?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ashleymc said:


> :laughing:for future clogs?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


 I'll guarantee it'll clog in the future...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> We flush wipes.
> 
> We have 3.5 gpf flushometers:nuke:


I bet its a nice surprise at 3am when one gets flushed.:blink:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a call like that once but it all went into a sewage sump and made the pump stick on and burned out the pump. $$$$$$


----------

